# Icsi cost in rfc



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all,  was just wondering if anyone can tell me how much it is for Icsi in rfc and the approx. cost of drugs.  Was at the top of the private list in November but asked to o back to th bottom of the list as I felt I wasn't ready after suffering an ectopic pregnancy in June past, also anyone any idea how long the list is these days


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sparkle

We paid 3210 last August and drugs were 370.  I was on the lowest dose of gonalf and seprecur.  Also I didn't need to buy the crinone gel. It wouldn't be that expensive anyhow.  However the ICSI prices went up in January-I think it costs approx 300 more now than it did last year.  I'm not sure about waiting list times currently but it does vary depending on the no of people who reject their slots for treatment and how they are getting on with the health service lists. Every so often they hold the private list back to meet their health service requirements. Hope this is some help.


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi

I just got my private offer today. The prices are:

Screening bloods £78
Amh (if required) £60
ICSI £3424
Drugs- £300- 430 ( cost of addition drugs £45- 135)

Hope this helps x


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks yellowhope and maybee... Congrats on getting ur offer maybee sending u lots of     And      And a few bubbles for luck


----------

